# herbs?



## aric87 (Aug 6, 2010)

The other day I saw a book that has a ton of herbs and spices, their flavors and origin and what they are used for. Anyone have any ideas what that may be called?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

There are a ton of them.

Try going down this list http://www.cheftalk.com/product.php?action=add_search and see if anything looks familiar.


----------



## caterchef (Oct 12, 2009)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gifIt was probably "The Flavor Bible" the James Beard award winner 2009

by Karen Page and Andrew Dornenburg

http://www.becomingachef.com/flavor_bible.php


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

First published in 1931 I have A modern Herbal by Mrs M.Grieve maybe not what ur looking for but a gd read. Back then and I know right up ill the 80's Coriander was grown just for the seeds. the leaves were considered too pungent. Where would we be now witout cilantro eh?


----------



## amp1 (Aug 13, 2010)

Sounds like "Herbs & Spices: The Cook's Reference" by Jill Norman.  Did it have photos in it of all the herbs and spices?  "Herbs & Spices" does.  Might be what your looking for.


----------

